# In new role, Kerry back in Vietnam's Mekong Delta



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The lying bastard is finaly getting to see what he lied about and where he got his phony medals.*

NAM CAN, Vietnam - John Kerry returned Sunday to the winding waterways of Vietnam's Mekong Delta region where he once patrolled on a naval gunboat in the search for communist insurgents.
But nearly 50 years later, Kerry is promoting sustainable aquaculture and trade in a rapidly expanding economy rather than hunting Viet Cong guerrillas, as he was at the height of the Vietnam War.
As Kerry's boat eased off a jetty onto the Cai Nuoc River, the secretary of state told his guide: "I've been on this river many times." Asked how he felt about returning to the scene of his wartime military service for the first time, Kerry replied: "Weird, and it's going to get weirder"
On this tour, Kerry was clad in drab olive cargo pants, a blue-and-white plaid long-sleeved shirt and sunglasses instead of the uniform he wore as a Navy officer in 1968 and 1969. In a new role, Kerry was revisiting the delta's rivers that made a vivid impression on him as a young lieutenant.
Kerry, standing next to the captain and surveying the brown water and muddy banks, recalled the smell of burning firewood as his boat passed through small fishing villages.
At one point, a family in a sampan traveling in the opposite direction smiled and waved. Kerry waved back, and noticing the family had a dog on board, remarked with a smile: "I had a dog, too. Its name was VC ." VC was the abbreviation for the Viet Cong forces fighting the South Vietnamese and their U.S. allies.

*http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._new_role_kerry_back_in_vietnams_mekong_delta*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Maybe his dog VC was the one that knicked him shaving which got him one of his bogus Purple Hearts...... which he "supposedly" threw over the White House wall.....*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

What a friggin Douche-pump! Maybe he should tie up his boat over there to avoid Massachusetts taxes, the elitist lying shit-ass bastard!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He'd make a lovely mooring. Did I spell that right? You know, something to tie your boat to several yards out in the water.


----------

